# keine /zoneinfo ???

## tom23

Hallo hab heute mit meiner ersten Stage 1 installation angefangen Das hat auch alles gut funktioniert (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) 

Bin momentan bei Konfiguration des Kernel - 7.a. Setzen der Zeitzone des Systems

Da soll ich ja die Zeitzone aus dem Verzeichnis /usr/share/zoneinfo aussuchen

Aber bei mir ist kein /zoneinfo

Hab bei mir im /usr/share/ nur 

aclocal baselayout bison doc gcc-data gettext gnuconfig info locale man misc tabset terminfo texinfo

Hab ich irgentwas vergessen ?

----------

## c07

Bist du dir sicher, dass du im Chroot bist und dort den Bootstrap sowie emerge system gemacht hast?

----------

## tom23

ja Aber ich kann es ja noch mal durchlaufen lassen 

Wo schlägst du vor wieder anzufangen, bei 

6.c. Von Stage1 zu Stage2 - Befehlsauflistung 13: Herunterladen der nötigen Quellen, oder noch früher?

----------

## dakjo

Was sagt emerge system -puv?

Ein  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dakjo $ qpkg -f /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin
> 
> sys-libs/glibc *
> ...

 

sagt mir das zoneinfo in glibc liegt.

Also hast du entweder nicht gebootstrapt oder du bist nicht im chroot.

----------

## tom23

Fang noch mal von vorne an. Danke für die Antworten

----------

## unix

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> Fang noch mal von vorne an. Danke für die Antworten

 

das ist die schlechteste lösung...

hast du schon mal nach diesem Bereich gesucht?

z.b

```

find / -name "*zoneinfo*"

```

ansonsten in dein / gehen und das stage packet nochmals entpacken.

----------

## tom23

so hab wieder neu

Bin bei: 

Befehlsauflistung 4: Chroot in die neue Umgebung 

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

  * Caching service dependencies...

# source /etc/profile

Glückwunsch! Sie sind nun in Ihrer neuen Gentoo Linux Umgebung

Ich sehe aber keinen unterschied... der Promt ist immer noch gleich

livecd / #

ist das so richtig?

----------

## dakjo

JA genau so ist richtig, wenn du mal ein 

cd /

ls

machst wirst du sehen das du nicht mehr auf der Livecd bist sondern auf der HD.

----------

## tom23

Hab neu angefangen bin jetzt weiter . Es lag daran das nicht alle pakete vom ftp gezogen wurden.

Hab nun den 2.6er kernel konfiguriert

Nach  make && make modules_install schließt er mit  if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod ae F System.map 2.6.10; fi ab.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das dies eine Fehlermeldung ist. Weis sie aber nicht zudeuten

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich ?

Die nächsten punke sind

Befehlsauflistung 11: Installieren des Kernels 

(Für x86-basierende Systeme)

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.24

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.24

Es ist auch Weise Ihre Kernelkonfiguration nach /boot zu kopieren, nur für alle Fälle  :Smile: 

Befehlsauflistung 12: Erstellen eines Backups der Kernelkonfiguration 

# cp .config /boot/config-2.4.24

Würde das so für den 2.6er kernel ändern

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.10

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.10

ist das so richtig?

----------

## dakjo

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach  make && make modules_install schließt er mit  if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod ae F System.map 2.6.10; fi ab.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das dies eine Fehlermeldung ist. Weis sie aber nicht zudeuten
> ...

 

Tipp, das ist schon ok so.

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die nächsten punke sind
> 
> Befehlsauflistung 11: Installieren des Kernels 
> ...

 

Ja

----------

## tom23

Hab meinen ersten Systemstat hinter mir....

*************************************************** Ausgabe nach dem laden von grub

    Booting ´Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r1´

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

Error 15: File not found

***************************************************

In der Anleitung steht es ja für kernel 2.4

(nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf)

######################################## von der Anleitung

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda3

########################################

Also hab ich es für den 2.6er so geändert

***************************************************Montaner zustand der datei boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

gebootet wird.

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

***************************************************

Scheinbar ohne erfolg  :Wink:  Muß es

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo root=/dev/hda3

heißen ? oder hab ich noch einen fehler?

Außerdem meint die Fehlermeldung es wäre eine ext2 (Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83) hab sie aber als ext3

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''' Ansatz für den nächsten FÜR MICH logischen schritt

Als nächstes starte ich nun wieder die livecd...  was muß ich wohin mounten 

Muß ja die /boot/grub/grub.conf auf hda3 editieren 

'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Ich möchte mich hier mal für die nette und gute Hilfe bedanken Danke an alleLast edited by tom23 on Mon Jan 17, 2005 11:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## c07

Ein bisschen konkreter und weniger konfus musst du schon sein. Mir ist völlig unklar, was deine Eingaben, was irgendwelche Dateiinhalte, was die Bildschirmausgaben und was deine Kommentare sind. Wenn du dabei noch die [code]-Tags verwendest, wär es besser lesbar. Und ohne deine Partitionierung zu kennen, lässt sich ohnehin nichts sagen.

----------

## tom23

Ich hoffe meine Änderungen helfen weiter

----------

## c07

Schon besser, wenn es auch mit den Code-Tags schöner wär und wir deine Partitionierung immer noch nicht kennen.

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> *************************************************** Ausgabe nach dem laden von grub
> 
>     Booting ´Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r1´
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Wenn du  *tom23 wrote:*   

> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10

  in die Tat umgesetzt hast, wird (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 wahrscheinlich in der Tat nicht existieren. Außerdem müsstest du dafür /boot als separate Partition auf hda1 haben. Wenn es keine eigene Partition ist und root=/dev/hda3 stimmt, müsste es (hd0,2)/boot/kernel-2.6.10 sein.

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> gebootet wird.

 

Das gibt in der grub.conf wahrscheinlich einen Syntaxfehler.

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> Außerdem meint die Fehlermeldung es wäre eine ext2 (Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83) hab sie aber als ext3

 

Was ist "sie"? hda1, hda3 oder sonstwas? Aber egal, für Grub gibts ohnehin kein ext3 (ext3 ist bloß ext2 plus Journal und das Journal wird von Grub ignoriert).

----------

## tom23

```
/dev/hda1 *        1        14    105808+  83  Linux      (32mb)

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap       (512mb)

/dev/hda3         82      3876  28690200   83  Linux
```

```
# mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

# mke2fs -j /dev/hda3
```

So hab ich die Aufteilung

----------

## tom23

hab hda1 mal mit der livecd gemountet ......

Das ist meine grub.conf

```

default 0

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.10-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3

```

----------

## c07

 :Smile:  Es geht doch!

Dann ist das prinzipiell schon korrekt, bloß hast du eben wahrscheinlich deinen Kernel nicht "kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1" genannt. Bei "kernel" muss in der grub.conf der Pfad zu deinem Kernel stehn, wie er für Grub ausschaut, also Partitionsangabe + relativer Pfad in dieser Partition. Wenn du wie oben angekündigt vorgegangen bist und ihn als "kernel-2.6.10" nach /boot kopiert hast, muss es also so heißen:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda3
```

----------

## tom23

 :Shocked:   er bootet  :Smile:  danke

Ich bekomme aber noch beim booten ein paar Fehler angezeigt ..... die rauschen so schnell vorbei das ich sie nicht lesen kann. Gib es eine logdatei vom booten

----------

## c07

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> Gib es eine logdatei vom booten

 

```
dmesg|less
```

Das müssen aber keine Fehler sein.

----------

## tom23

hab das modul für netzwerkkarte vergessen   :Laughing: 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make
```

muß ich jetzt wieder

```
# make && make modules_install

```

oder nur

```
# make modules_install
```

----------

## c07

Beides (also "make" und "make modules_install"). Wenn du zwischendurch kein "make clean" oder so gemacht hast, geht das ganz schnell.

Sachen, die du dauernd brauchst, würd ich übrigens nicht als Modul, sondern fest in den Kernel bauen. Das ist in der Regel problemloser.

----------

## tom23

hab "make" und "make modules_install" ausgeführt

Aber ich glaub die module werden nicht geladen

lsmod steigt sie nicht an

Muß ich vielleicht eth0 noch dem modul sis900 zuweisen?

----------

## reptile

nein, musst du nicht. neustarten, hotplug und coldplug emergen (im kernel ist sicher "hotplugging support" aktiviert, oder?), dann 

```
rc-update add coldplug boot
```

, dann nochmal neustarten (coldplug ist ein boot-dienst), dann sollte das modul von alleine geladen werden. man kann auch bei laufendem kernel geänderte module dazuladen (in deinem fall 

```
insmod sis900
```

), ich würde es aber nicht machen, der kernel ist bei nem linux-system quasi das einzige, was bei änderung einen neustart erfordert.

hth.

edit: typos

----------

## tom23

```
# rc-update add coldplug boot

* /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/coldplup not found; aborting.

```

und bei insmod kommt

```
#insmod sis900

insmod: can´t read ´sis900´: No such file or directory
```

----------

## tom23

hab bei google gelesen das ich /boot mounten müßte wenn ich einen modul neu eintage. Stimmt das ?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *tom23 wrote:*   

> hab bei google gelesen das ich /boot mounten müßte wenn ich einen modul neu eintage. Stimmt das ?

 

na, die module liegen unter /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/.....

hth

PS: nimm modprobe statt insmod!!

----------

## tom23

# mount /dev/hda1 /boot

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

module auswählen (sis900) neue kernelconfig saven

# make

# make modules_install

bin mir jetzt nicht sicher...  muß ich jetzt noch was nach boot kopieren? oder ist das jetzt schon passiert?

----------

## tom23

Die Netzwerkkarte geht  :Very Happy:  (sis900)

Das war die Lösung

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.10

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.10

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.10 

muß zugeben hatte ein bissen schiss das ich wieder von vorne anfangen muß 

Gentoo ist gegen suse hardcore. Aber Suse wird mir zu Windows ähnlich... damit meine ich das einem fasst alles abgenommen wird. In den letzten tagen hab ich viel dazugelernt und ich glaube darauf kommt es an.... ein system so zu formen wie man es genötigt.

----------

